# 7.0 installation problem



## Roodemol (Nov 24, 2008)

Hello,

I've a problem to install FreeBSD 7.0, while booting from CD it always stops displaying the following lines:

GEOM_LABEL Label for provider acd0 is iso9660/FreeBSD_Install

Manual root filesystem specification:
  <fstype>:<device> Mount <device> using filesystem <fstype>
                    eg. ufs:da0s1a
  ?                 List valid disk boot devices
  <empty line>      Abort manual input

mountroot>

I've already tried to set the harddisk manually to LBA and disabled USB but without success.
Attached a dmesg of a former 6.3 installation.

Any suggestions?

Regards


----------



## kamikaze (Nov 24, 2008)

Did you try ufs:acd0?


----------



## Kazuya (Nov 25, 2008)

Hello,
I have the same problem. 
With freebsd-6.2, installation can start with no problems.
I have tried with "ufs:acd0" and others, I come back to theses lines:


> Manual root filesystem specification:
> <fstype>:<device> Mount <device> using filesystem <fstype>
> eg. ufs:da0s1a
> ? List valid disk boot devices
> ...


But, with "cd9660:acd0t01" 
I can see:


> mountroot> cd9660:acd0t01
> Trying to mount root from cd9660:acd0t01
> Lookup of /dev for devfs, error: 2
> init: not found in path /sbin/init:/sbin/oinit:/sbin/init.bak:/rescue/init:/stand/sysinstall
> ...


Somebody can help us to resolve this problem ?
Thanks.
Note: Sorry for my poor english, I'm french.


----------



## Dioptr (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi,


> Trying to mount root from cd9660:acd0t01
> Lookup of /dev for devfs, error: 2


This means Sysinstall can't find your CD's.
To find the path, it must be seen as *acd0*, on your first motherboard controller.
Change it, and try again.

French too


----------



## Roodemol (Nov 25, 2008)

Hello,



			
				kamikaze said:
			
		

> Did you try ufs:acd0?


This does not help, the same text gets reprinted.



			
				Dioptr said:
			
		

> This means Sysinstall can't find your CD's.
> To find the path, it must be seen as acd0, on your first motherboard controller.
> Change it, and try again.


I've attached the dvd drive as slave on the primary ide controller and did not connect my burner but once again that text.

I can attach a floppy drive and install it the old way with disks, does this solve at least the installation problem?

Regards


----------



## Kazuya (Nov 25, 2008)

Hello,
Always the same error...
Why this problem ? 
I don't understand... 
HDD --> master (first ide)(name= ad0)
DVD drive ---> master (second ide) (name=acd0)
When I place the dvd drive on the first IDE and the HDD on the second, it's the same problem except i have several warning about hard drive disk which is now rename in "ad2"


----------



## mAcRoS (Nov 26, 2008)

Roodemol said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I've a problem to install FreeBSD 7.0, while booting from CD it always stops displaying the following lines:
> 
> ...




Where did you download your ISO file ? Try downloading it from ftp.freebsd.org. Also try another CD drive, or update your BIOS (!!!be carefull and follow all the instructions of your motherboard manufacturer while doing this!!!)

Looks like the FreeBSD loader doesn't see your CD/DVD Drive.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 26, 2008)

My guess is the image you burned is corrupt. I never had any problems with fbsd not detecting IDE cd-rom drives.


----------



## Kazuya (Nov 26, 2008)

Hello,
For me, I have burned many iso (with 2 different burner) and it's the same result. 
Iso are not corrupted, the md5sum is correct on iso and cd.
Moreover, this cd works correctly on another PC.
For me, it's not possible to flash the bios because this computer is old and there are no bios updates avaible.

I don't know if Roodemol is in the same situation as me.


----------



## Roodemol (Nov 26, 2008)

Hello,

same situation here, the iso is from the main ftp server and the check sum is correct. I tried it on another pc and it worked fine. Now I've also tried to use this cd drive combined with my "problem pc" but without success.

The mainboard (MSI k7n420 pro with nForce 420D chipset) has the latest BIOS.
@Kazuya: Which motherboard are you using?


Regards


----------



## businessgeeks (Nov 26, 2008)

this has happened to me and I never got to resolve even upto freebsd 7.0. I believe you need to disable "Memory Hole at 15-16M" in the BIOS. Unfortunately, my bios does not have this feature.

Only workaround I made is that I got another box. slapped my hard drive into it, installed freebsd then yanked the hard drive to the original computer. works like a charm.

cheers!


----------



## Kazuya (Nov 26, 2008)

Hello,
> Roodemol,
I want to install freebsd on Hp Pavilion 413.fr,
Base board: MicroStar International MS-6367
SMBIOS 2.3, Award Software international, release date: 09/04/2002

> Businessgeeks,
My bios doesn't have this feature too.
I can make this installation on laptop with external box, but I think I'm going to have anothers problems...


----------



## Roodemol (Nov 26, 2008)

Hello,
my BIOS does not have this option to disable the memory hole between 15 and 16MB.

@Kazuya: One thing that both motherboards have in common is the first generation nForce Chipset.

@businessgeeks: what kind of motherboard do you have in this machine?

Is there somebody who has successfully installed a fresh FreeBSD 7.0 on a computer with nForce motherboard or can somebody test the ISO-image on a such motherboard.

Regards


----------



## Kazuya (Nov 28, 2008)

Hello,
I have put my hard disk drive into external box, and launch install on another PC.
I have installed freebsd but when i put this hard disk drive in my PC, at the bootloader "Default F1" my pc reboot and reboot...
I have booted on livecd freesbie 2.0.1 (which is based on freebsd-6.2) and i have mount my / partition on "/mnt". Then, I have renamed my "/mnt/boot/loader" by "/mnt/boot/loader_old" and copy the /boot/loader of freesbie.
I have modify my fstab (i have replaced "da0" (usb disk drive) by "ad0" (hard disk drive on ide) on every partitions)
I have umounted my partition and rebooted.... freebsd-7 can boot now!! 

So, Roodemol, I remember what i had already made with "/boot/loader" but I have had another problem with geometry disk at this moment (problem resolved with create msdos partition), so i have not follow this way (i'm an idiot... i have believed that this "hack" was the cause of this geometry disk problem...)
You can try to build a special ISO of "freebsd-7" by replacing the freebsd-7 "/boot/loader" with /boot/loader of freebsd-6.2 (if freebsd-6.2 boot on your pc) and i think you can launch install of freebsd7 on your PC.
It 's an old hack, but if it 's aims to give you acces to freebsd installation...

So, what is this problem of "/boot/loader" (not loader.conf, but "loader" binary file) on freebsd-7 isos ?


----------



## Roodemol (Dec 8, 2008)

@Kazuya:
By changing /boot/loader I was able to install FreeBSD 7.0 but than it hangs after reboot. Next weekend I will investigate some more time into it.

Regards


----------



## zerog (Dec 9, 2008)

hi everybody,

This is my first installation of freeBSD and I got the same message while booting for install:

GEOM_LABEL: Label provider acd0 is iso9660/FreeBSD_install

I'm using an HP laptop dv5-1007el
Has anybody found a solution?


----------



## zeta_immersion (Dec 9, 2008)

got similar problem with 7.0 .. i got 6.4 working without a hitch but when i try 7.0 it gets stuck at before loading the sysinstall ... with a lil luck i was able to install it but it will not boot ... (the cd works on all my other computers exccept this one) so i gave up .. i'll try it later when 7.1 comes out or something ...


----------



## SoulStealer (Dec 9, 2008)

I had this problem, when BSD installs all right and then displays the above mentioned error, but I simply swapped (manually plugged) HDD chanels (Sata)


----------



## zerog (Dec 10, 2008)

What do you mean SoulStealer by swapped the HDD channels SATA?
IÂ´m sorry IÂ´m quite new to these things...
Is it a procedure that I can do also on my laptop? (that has driver SATA)

thx


----------



## Roodemol (Dec 15, 2008)

Hello,

I've now a working FreeBSD 7.0 installation. I did the following steps:
- First I installed a minimal FreeBSD 6.2 on the disk.
- Then I updated the sources to RELENG_7_0 (http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/cvsup.html)
- Followed by a rebuild of the whole system (see /usr/src/UPDATING)
- After the installation I got the following error:


> can't load 'kernel'


and google directs me to: http://unix.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/FreeBSD/current/2006-10/msg00128.html
- So I replaced /boot/loader with /boot/loader.old and now the system boots properly.

=> one can conclude that the loader is the source of the problem, is this a known problem? How to report it?

Regards, Gilles


----------

